# Orlando Magic: 20th Anniversy Jersey Release



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

http://refuel.bodybymilk.com/athletes/dwight_video.php

This video of Dwight sporting a new jersey has been circulating all day... Dont know if this is just a prototype they have him wearing or what, cuz I was under the impression that the uni's were gonna have pinstripes.... Even the Lee photo that leaked noticeably had pinstripes....

The Magic organization has been soo tight lipped about everything that I cant even see them letting this video leak, so maybe they're just throwing us for a loop, but idk..... Im so confused, but they still look fresh tho. It would look nice with pinstripes too, but either way it's a good look. The white uni's look sexy.

:smoothcriminal:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Could it be?? New Magic jersey's leaked?? (video footage)*

Wow, did they just take the video down?? Imma see if I can find some screenshots to post.....


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Could it be?? New Magic jersey's leaked?? (video footage)*

Check it.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Could it be?? New Magic jersey's leaked?? (video footage)*

omfgzzz BLACK PANELS AND NO OTHER CHANGES!!!!!! =0


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Could it be?? New Magic jersey's leaked?? (video footage)*

You got a link for those screenshots? I want to copy your work and post it on another forum as my own work. =P

edit: theyre probably in the same place as the video...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Could it be?? New Magic jersey's leaked?? (video footage)*

Yeah, my thoughts exactly.... The photo of Lee that leaked @ the rookie shoot had pinstripes tho, so idk....... Im hoping that this is just some kind of prototype, but who knows @ this point. We'll know for sure on the 23rd i guess.... At least it's not as bad OKC's new look tho(Thank goodness :gopray.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Could it be?? New Magic jersey's leaked?? (video footage)*



> You got a link for those screenshots? I want to copy your work and post it on another forum as my own work. =P
> 
> edit: theyre probably in the same place as the video...


right click + properties + location

or

http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/3159/dwightjerseyhq0.jpg

eace:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Could it be?? New Magic jersey's leaked?? (video footage)*

The more colors you have, the more apt you are to screw things up. OKC has like 8 main colors. Orlando has 2.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Could it be?? New Magic jersey's leaked?? (video footage)*

AND..... There should be black alternatives too. I wonder what's up with those now...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Could it be?? New Magic jersey's leaked?? (video footage)*

LMAO..... they re-posted the video with Dwight wearing something else. :rofl:

Good save!


----------



## streetballa (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Could it be?? New Magic jersey's leaked?? (video footage)*

Whats the change, these uniforms look exactly the same.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Could it be?? New Magic jersey's leaked?? (video footage)*

Alot of Magic fans think this is a hoax... They think we will in fact have pinstripes, but the official jersey will be released on the 23rd, so we shall see.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: Could it be?? New Magic jersey's leaked?? (video footage)*



Jacoby_Ellsbury said:


> The more colors you have, the more apt you are to screw things up. OKC has like 8 main colors. Orlando has 2.


it's worse for OKC cause their colors are the exact same as Denver's, with Charlotte orange mixed in. i mean come on. they could have atleast done 2 colors that hadn't been used together before. and then their logo.

i'm going to be very disappointed though if these are the new magic jerseys. they look pretty much the exact same, aside from minor changes. people complain that the magic change their jerseys too much. i don't even mind, as long as they are good jerseys, or different.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Could it be?? New Magic jersey's leaked?? (video footage)*

So it looks like we will have pinstripes.......:thinking2:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Could it be?? New Magic jersey's leaked?? (video footage)*

I like those.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Could it be?? New Magic jersey's leaked?? (video footage)*

Yeah, hopefully we stick with these for a while.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Could it be?? New Magic jersey's leaked?? (video footage)*

When are they gonna show the jerseys foreal?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Could it be?? New Magic jersey's leaked?? (video footage)*

I believe they're going to be revealed tomorrow.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Could it be?? New Magic jersey's leaked?? (video footage)*

Yup, the official release is tommorow.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Could it be?? New Magic jersey's leaked?? (video footage)*

*Dwight Howard's development - Check

Postseason success - Check

New jerseys - Check

New Arena, so we can sellout every game and the Magic in the air will truely be back, coming soon.*


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Could it be?? New Magic jersey's leaked?? (video footage)*

Jerseys will be released tomorrow at Cheyenne Saloon on Church St. I will be there


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Could it be?? New Magic jersey's leaked?? (video footage)*



myst said:


> Jerseys will be released tomorrow at Cheyenne Saloon on Church St. I will be there


That's awesome. You gotta tell us how it goes.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

*Re: Could it be?? New Magic jersey's leaked?? (video footage)*

They're doing a live webcast at 12:55 on orlandomagic.com.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

> The NBA shot down the Magic's initial plan of bringing back black jerseys and the team will instead continue to wear blue for road games. The Magic wore black road uniforms from 1989 through 1997, but switched to a blue model for road games for the 1998 season.
> 
> Magic point guard Jameer Nelson has been a proponent of a return to the black uniforms because he often sported that model (a Penny Hardaway version) when he was a child growing up in suburban Philadelphia.
> 
> Magic current stars Dwight Howard and Rashard Lewis and past standouts Nick Anderson and Bo Outlaw will model the new and old uniforms today. Fans unable to attend the 1 p.m. event at the Cheyenne Saloon at Church Street Station, where the original uniforms were unveiled in 1989, can watch streaming video of the event at orlandomagic.com. Jerseys can also be ordered at the site.





> Anderson, the Magic's first-ever draft pick, will wear the original model of jerseys, while Outlaw will sport the uniform that he wore while playing for the Magic from 1997-2003 and 2005-07. Lewis, who evolved into a star in his first season with the Magic, will wear the gear Orlando wore last season while winning 52 games, a Southeast Division crown and a playoff series against the Toronto Raptors. And Howard, the team's franchise player, is expected to flex his massive muscles and preen in the newest uniforms.
> 
> Howard, a member of Team USA's gold-medal winning squad in the Summer Olympics in Beijing, China, will also be honored by City of Orlando mayor Buddy Dyer.


Florida Today Link


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Screw David Stern for not allowing us to sport the black road unis....:finger:*


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, im with you PS!

Watch Live


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

That links not working.... Try this.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

lol. Dwight Howard day. Cheesy.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, haha. Dwight is a clown. 

I'll try n post pics as soon as they put 'em on the website.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

The blue jersey looked good. Definitely an improvement. I couldn't tell if Rashard was wearing the old or new white jersey. It was a bit washed out in the video.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Shard was wearing last years uni in the video. Here are some pics....


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*I don't like the font/size , they need to make it bigger

but other than that they're ice cold.*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I like the jersey Dwight's wearing in that last picture. I think the home ones would look better, though.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Just got back. I'll post pics soon. Since I'm a Cheyenne employee I got to hang out inside with Dwight for a bit. It was pretty cool, I got a white jersey and he signed it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

myst said:


> Just got back. I'll post pics soon. Since I'm a Cheyenne employee I got to hang out inside with Dwight for a bit. It was pretty cool, I got a white jersey and he signed it.


That's awesome!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

myst said:


> Just got back. I'll post pics soon. Since I'm a Cheyenne employee I got to hang out inside with Dwight for a bit. It was pretty cool, I got a white jersey and he signed it.


A Heat fan getting a autographed Dwight jersey? That's just not right. :azdaja:

Lol, but nah man, that's awesome. Lookin' forward to the pics. :biggrin:


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> A Heat fan getting a autographed Dwight jersey? That's just not right. :azdaja:
> 
> Lol, but nah man, that's awesome. Lookin' forward to the pics. :biggrin:


I am a Heat fan, die-hard. But I'm also a basketball fan.

(And in 15 years when Dwight is in the hall, this jersey is going to be worth something :yay


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That's cool as hell, myst.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

myst said:


> I am a Heat fan, die-hard. But I'm also a basketball fan.
> 
> (And in 15 years when Dwight is in the hall, this jersey is going to be worth something :yay


I understand. So jealous tho. :biggrin:

:worship:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EceYgwvdc64&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EceYgwvdc64&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Damn myst, that's freakin' awesome!

It's about time they finally released them. The away jerseys look real sweet. The home jerseys don't look like it works as well with the black on the sides, but maybe I need to see it with the shorts. Overall, they're pretty nice.

So is there a new logo too, or is it staying the same?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the logo is staying the same.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Those are pretty tight.


----------



## dsouljah9 (Jul 9, 2002)

Don't know why they changed the uniforms in the first place. The O.G's where the best, especially the blue pinstriped ones Penny and Shaq wore during the 90's. These new ones are O.K; I don't like the big black stripe down the side though...


----------

